# ASA Florida Pro/Am warm-up



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Well,.....I am letting everyone know that the warm up for the ASA -Gainesville Pro/Am that is held at the Tampa Bay Sporting Clays in Land O' Lakes Fla.... We have psuedo named this event the GeezerFest as we have a few out of staters that have made this their bragging rights start.

We are to have a new course layout for the event. 

I will giving more updates later into the week / next week.....keep tuned.....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

got it on the calendar.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

If I ever find a rental in Winter Haven-Lake Wales for the winter, this geezer will be to the Geezerfest along with my buddies from Central Florida Archers.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

draw29 said:


> If I ever find a rental in Winter Haven-Lake Wales for the winter, this geezer will be to the Geezerfest along with my buddies from Central Florida Archers.


well, don't let that stop you...we just drive on down, shack up at the Hampton, eat fresh seafood, and spend the kids' inheritance. then we head over to gainesville.

btw, don't you shoot the geezer junior class (aka super senior)?


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

so whats the word on what Easton has done with theyre Delta/McKenzie 3D target division terms of 3d target material quality improvement for 2014? if they are as crappy as they were in 2013, G-villes going to be my only major ASA 3D event next year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Pincher said:


> so whats the word on what Easton has done with theyre Delta/McKenzie 3D target division terms of 3d target material quality improvement for 2014? if they are as crappy as they were in 2013, G-villes going to be my only major ASA 3D event next year.


I don't know about the what they have done to the targets, other then.... The plastic leg thing...they changed the locking style of them so its a deeper twist lock...
They came to grips to admitting they omitted a step in the creating process ( not using a compound to take off the releasing agent from the mold)


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

carlosii said:


> well, don't let that stop you...we just drive on down, shack up at the Hampton, eat fresh seafood, and spend the kids' inheritance. then we head over to gainesville.
> 
> btw, don't you shoot the geezer junior class (aka super senior)?


yep, the junior Super Senior Class here. I will see if I can get my shooting buddy Frank Gandy,Wilber Duncan and the boys to come along over with me. At 77,od Frank hits them pretty hard yet. Found a place to stay finally 10 miles North of Lake wales on Lake Pierce.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

draw29 said:


> yep, the junior Super Senior Class here. I will see if I can get my shooting buddy Frank Gandy,Wilber Duncan and the boys to come along over with me. At 77,od Frank hits them pretty hard yet. Found a place to stay finally 10 miles North of Lake wales on Lake Pierce.



Would be great to have Mr Gandy...and Wilbur come over and shoot.......

Ok guys....I have something for you oldies....... We are looking to do something for a few of the classes....and the Geezer class will be one of them....IF we can get 5 or more we are going to add some bonus monies to the payback....So let's just say...if their is 5 ppl.....first place will be paid DOUBLE what it normally would get....SO BRING on more poeple...GET MORE to shoot ...We are going to be shooting the old old course......


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> Ok guys....I have something for you oldies....... We are looking to do something for a few of the classes....and the Geezer class will be one of them....IF we can get 5 or more we are going to add some bonus monies to the payback....So let's just say...if their is 5 ppl.....first place will be paid DOUBLE what it normally would get....SO BRING on more poeple...GET MORE to shoot ...We are going to be shooting the old old course......


Now I see why Carlosii (from Indiana) has this marked on his calendar. He is always in competition, and planning to take the big bucks. From what I hear, Vegas is giving odds on the Elkie from Georgia, not to mention that Claude (from Kentucky) the reining 2013 Master Senior Champ, will be there defending his title. Looks like the Geezers from all over will be coming down to Tampa for the Sunday warm up shoot, before Wednesday's beginning of the big ASA ProAm.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Dr.Dorite said:


> Now I see why Carlosii (from Indiana) has this marked on his calendar. He is always in competition, and planning to take the big bucks. From what I hear, Vegas is giving odds on the Elkie from Georgia, not to mention that Claude (from Kentucky) the reining 2013 Master Senior Champ, will be there defending his title. Looks like the Geezers from all over will be coming down to Tampa for the Sunday warm up shoot, before Wednesday's beginning of the big ASA ProAm.


Don't count out Draw29, he was shooting as well as he ever shot ending last season. I'm putting my money on him this year...


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Don't count out Draw29, he was shooting as well as he ever shot ending last season. I'm putting my money on him this year...


You are right about Draw29 being one to watch, and also there are some very good Master Seniors in Florida just ready to show all the snowbirds a thing or two, and will be ready for those shooters coming down for the 2014 Geezerferst.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Dr.Dorite said:


> You are right about Draw29 being one to watch, and also there are some very good Master Seniors in Florida just ready to show all the snowbirds a thing or two, and will be ready for those shooters coming down for the 2014 Geezerferst.


Doc, most of them florida shooters are ringers...not really geezers even though they look like geezers due to the rapid aging that takes place down there...sun ages the skin faster down there...most of those crackers who shot geezer down there last year were under 35...take bhtr3d for example. that boy's only 29 years old.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Carlos --- don't forget they live under a lotta stress down there too -- like they never know when they're gonna be involuntarily relocated by a hurricane passing thru.

Don'tcha gotta be in the Senior Masters Class in order to qualify for the "Geezer Awards" ??? ---that being 70+yrs old ???

I really think its gonna be a out-a-stater that wins the Geezer Bowl. I'm currently in the process now a checking on the Cinncinnatti Kid to see if he's gonna go, or not --- Wasn't he the inaureral winner ???


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

elkhunter said:


> Carlos --- don't forget they live under a lotta stress down there too -- like they never know when they're gonna be involuntarily relocated by a hurricane passing thru.
> 
> Don'tcha gotta be in the Senior Masters Class in order to qualify for the "Geezer Awards" ??? ---that being 70+yrs old ??? YES for that class
> 
> ???


We are looking to have a few people that have never shot this event, ever that will be coming down.....The news about the event has people all in wonders.....Shoot we might even have Shark / Grouper / and other seafood for lunch there....This on top of other things.....Get the full feel of Florida wonders....


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Just got word, that the "Cinncinnatti Kid" is a "possible" --- it all depends on how his foot/ankle is doing at the time, since he had surgery this Fall.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

elkhunter said:


> Just got word, that the "Cinncinnatti Kid" is a "possible" --- it all depends on how his foot/ankle is doing at the time, since he had surgery this Fall.


We have golf carts there.....just sayin


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I planted the bug on Mr. Gandy. I am betting he will make it. You Florida boys have the edge on us. I shot 2 shots since September and that was at my Pa buck and my Ohio buck. Hoping to get to Central Florida Archers and wing a few arrows before we get to the Geezerfest. What time does it start. Looks like a 2 hour drive for me over there from Lake Wales. Looking forward to some sunshine in a few weeks.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

draw29 said:


> I planted the bug on Mr. Gandy. I am betting he will make it. You Florida boys have the edge on us. I shot 2 shots since September and that was at my Pa buck and my Ohio buck. Hoping to get to Central Florida Archers and wing a few arrows before we get to the Geezerfest. What time does it start. Looks like a 2 hour drive for me over there from Lake Wales. Looking forward to some sunshine in a few weeks.


We are planning on having everyone off and on the shooting stakes around 9am. your closer than ya think....its only like 70 miles....just take sr 60 to hyw 98 and go all the rest of the way....(98 is back road hwy) nothing but woods and farmland. We are looking fwd to seeing everyone.

Just another reminder......We are planning to add some extra monies into the winnings....ON top of what the payout is. The classes will have to have certian numbers...... For example..... Master Senior .....we get over 5 alone in that class we are adding another $50bucks to the WINNER.....not a bad payout.....pay $25....win and get$100.00


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

draw29 said:


> I planted the bug on Mr. Gandy. I am betting he will make it. You Florida boys have the edge on us. I shot 2 shots since September and that was at my Pa buck and my Ohio buck. Hoping to get to Central Florida Archers and wing a few arrows before we get to the Geezerfest. What time does it start. Looks like a 2 hour drive for me over there from Lake Wales. Looking forward to some sunshine in a few weeks.


Gary, I'm still betting on you this year, don't let me down..


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Joseph McCluske said:


> Gary, I'm still betting on you this year, don't let me down..


Hey Joe, Why don't you hook up that bass boat and go do some real fishing in Florida instead of thinking about it with 12 inches of snow on the ground and the rivers all iced over. Then while your down here, you might as well put on another 12 ring clinic like you did at Region's in Warren and whip my ass good. As always, It has to be your day to win. Theres probally 20 different guys that could win that Super senior Class if they got things clicking. One thing I have learned on ASA over IBO, you let it all hang out or you get left in the dust. Don't bet to much Joe, just did the Bomar pin upgrade and made everything out of wack.Probally for the good but I need a couple good afternoons of weather to get things tuned in before I leave. Sore shoulder to boot, this getting old is really fun !!!!!!!!! Might have to take up bass fishing.I always said I was saving fishing for my old age.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Early forecast.....AWESOME WEATHER.....just saying.... Really interesting courses have been set(mapped) out. Shoot where can you go and shoot a 3d course and have a trail for golf carts there for ya....>Shoot we even offer carts if you want one to use. 

Just a reminder...there are animal pets so please dont shoot them.....turkeys,chickens,a pet pig and goat. They might come look to have you pet them though. LOL. 

Also, remember we are going to be adding monies to the winner totals.....The more the come the more you can make....  

I will post up what we will have for lunch offerings. soon. keep posted.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

The wife and I are arriving at Safety Harbor Saturday to spend a few days with relatives and enjoy the weather before heading to Gainesville. If the Jet lag from driving 16 hours isn't to bad I am going to be there for the shoot. Looks to only be 45-50 minutes from where we will be staying.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Come on over we plan on having a lot of out of towners


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

This is always a good shoot and looks like it will have a great turnout!


----------



## speciii (Dec 28, 2008)

What kind of targets do they use? Does anyone know how their courses are? I heard the guy that heads these shoots, has put some special spin on the targets you will shoot. For example a bear three yards away.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

speciii said:


> What kind of targets do they use? Does anyone know how their courses are? I heard the guy that heads these shoots, has put some special spin on the targets you will shoot. For example a bear three yards away.


We use mckenzies.....courses are great....we will be using a course not shot in two years....and a brand new range just setup for this event....
For the target situation......I'll just say.....expect the unexpected...... And everyone have a great time


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Food Update....
We plan on having a great shoot....We are looking to have deep fried seafood. Fresh Florida grouper.....shrimp....frog legs......and other treats as well... how about this....we even have cornhole to play during lunch 


Keep posted for more updates......


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Bump for a good upcoming event.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

couple of things..........Sadly we will not have the Florida seafood........The owner had a slip and fall accident. So, in the place of the seafood........We will be going with Florida BBQ beef and/or pork. 

2) I would LIKE to have registration done by 8:15/8:30AM so we can get the ranges off and running by 9am. SO make sure to get there in plenty of time.

3) For those that do not know how to get there. north or south on I-75 get off at exit number 285 (state road 52) Head west . You will go approx 6miles the road will be on your left hand side CR583 Ehren Cuttoff . You will know you have gone past it if you come to your first curve in the road of SR52. 

When you turn onto Ehren cutoff....you will go 1/2mile 2nd curve in the road....The entrance gate to the shooting center is on the left on the curve. Turn in there and follow the road approx 1/2mile to the parkinglot.

4) If your coming from US19 /US HWY 41 turn onto SR52 and you will go aprox 4miles to CR583 Ehren cutoff. You will know your coming onto the road with the dirt track for go-cart racing. 

If you need anymore help with anything please contact me.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Very Nice event. I can see where you guys put a lot of effort into the shoot. My wife and I both enjoyed the shoot and the nice weather.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Good shooting Gary, I told you my money was on you...


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Once in awhile Joe, them dang arrows fly where you aim them or maybe it was just luck to. All I know is you should be in sunny Florida shooting them up.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I want to thank everyone that came. .....this was truely a challenging course when abt 10ppl were over even....and it wasnt even a streached out course.........


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

A big thanks to TBSC and to Tim for putting on a great shoot!


----------

